
Fooling Facial Recognition Systems - pavel_lishin
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/11/fooling_facial_.html
======
craftkiller
This website has some fashions designed to fool facial recognition:
[https://cvdazzle.com](https://cvdazzle.com)

~~~
zitterbewegung
If you see the glasses that they show in the paper the glasses actually looks
better in my opinion.

------
tunap
I read somewhere that an open-mouthed smile can impair recognition software.
Don't know if it's true, but I always wear a hat, reading/sun glasses and give
a wide, toothy smile* in line @ TSA checkpoints, driving border checkpoints
and even when a bored deputy wearing a cam made small talk the other day.

* I hate fake smiles, never would practice it otherwise.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
Wire a tiny IR LED into your hat. It will wash out cameras. Legality is thus
far undefined, as far as I know.

~~~
maxander
I'm pretty sure that IR LEDs [1] are the new lemon juice [2].

[1][http://www.instructables.com/id/How-not-to-block-
cameras/](http://www.instructables.com/id/How-not-to-block-cameras/)

[2][http://awesci.com/the-astonishingly-funny-story-of-mr-
mcarth...](http://awesci.com/the-astonishingly-funny-story-of-mr-mcarthur-
wheeler/)

